# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  فساتين سهرة 2008

## روان

يتبع ززززززززز :SnipeR (22):   :SnipeR (22):   :SnipeR (22):   :SnipeR (22):  




> المجموعه التانيه اجمل فساتين السهره السوداء 2008 اهداء لايمن لانه حب اللون الاسود





> الجزء رقم 3

----------


## ayman

:SnipeR (33):   :SnipeR (33):   :SnipeR (33): 

الاسود اخر وحدة احلى واحد فيهم 

مشكور ة

----------


## العالي عالي

فساتين في غاية الروعة والجمال 

اكيد متلك يا روان  :Emb3:

----------


## روان

> فساتين في غاية الروعة والجمال 
> 
> اكيد متلك يا روان



شكرا الك وبتمنى منك ومن الجميع التواجد اكتر في كلام نواعم

----------


## العالي عالي

> شكرا الك وبتمنى منك ومن الجميع التواجد اكتر في كلام نواعم


ان شاء الله يكون تواجد اكتر بقسم نواعم

----------


## N_tarawneh

يا لطيف الطف ...

إجّــــــــــــــــــــــــــبد ... :SnipeR (22):  

أبوك يا الموت ...

شو هالأناقة يا روان ... :SnipeR (22):  

أشيء بسطّل على الآخرررررررررررررررررررررررر  :SnipeR (86):

----------


## روان

> الاسود اخر وحدة احلى واحد فيهم 
> 
> مشكور ة



شكرا ايمن

----------


## روان

> يا لطيف الطف ...
> 
> إجّــــــــــــــــــــــــــبد ... 
> 
> أبوك يا الموت ...
> 
> شو هالأناقة يا روان ... 
> 
> أشيء بسطّل على الآخرررررررررررررررررررررررر


 :SnipeR (43):   :SnipeR (43):   :SnipeR (43):  

شكرا نادر لسا ما خلصو بس تعبت  :8b3914fe8f:   :SnipeR (75):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> شكرا نادر لسا ما خلصو بس تعبت


ليش لسى في كمان ...!!! :8b3914fe8f:  

يا بينييييييييييييييييييييي ...!!! :SnipeR (75):   :SnipeR (75):   :SnipeR (75):

----------


## روان

المجموعه التانيه اجمل فساتين السهره السوداء 2008 اهداء لايمن لانه حب اللون الاسود :Wink:

----------


## ayman

:Bl (27):   :Bl (27):   :Bl (27):   :Bl (27):   :Bl (27):   :Bl (27):   :8b3914fe8f:   :8b3914fe8f:   :8b3914fe8f:   :8b3914fe8f:  

مشكورة كثير كثير مافي بعد الأسود بيعطي للمرأة هيبة واناقة مش طبيعية

----------


## روان

> مشكورة كثير كثير مافي بعد الأسود بيعطي للمرأة هيبة واناقة مش طبيعية



 :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   ولو مقصرين  :Icon18:

----------


## N_tarawneh

:SnipeR (75):   :SnipeR (75):   :SnipeR (75):

----------


## ayman

> ولو مقصرين


ممكن روان تحطي طريقة معرفة المقاسات لأني بدي اجيب معي من هون وخايف يطلعو كبار او صغار فكيف بدي اعرف المقاس ؟؟؟

----------


## روان

> 


 :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## روان

> ممكن روان تحطي طريقة معرفة المقاسات لأني بدي اجيب معي من هون وخايف يطلعو كبار او صغار فكيف بدي اعرف المقاس ؟؟؟


شي بسيط بتسأل يالي رح تجيب هديتها شو مقاسها بكون افضل شي واسهل طريقه ومضمونه او بكون معك قطعه الها بصير كمان  :Wink:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (22):   :SnipeR (22):   :SnipeR (22):   :SnipeR (22):   :SnipeR (22):   :SnipeR (22):

----------


## ayman

> شي بسيط بتسأل يالي رح تجيب هديتها شو مقاسها بكون افضل شي واسهل طريقه ومضمونه او بكون معك قطعه الها بصير كمان


ماهي مابتعرف :Az3ar:   :Az3ar:

----------


## احساس المطر

شكرا روان  :Bl (3):   :Bl (3):   :Bl (3):

----------


## روان

> 



 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## روان

> ماهي مابتعرف


 :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):

----------


## روان

> شكرا روان


 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## روان

الجزء رقم 3  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

شكرا روان تشكيله رائعه جدا

----------


## روان

شكرا لمسة شقاوة

----------


## ابو نعيم

شكرا روان ما في اشيء للاطفال

----------


## ayman

الله يعين البنات  شو عندهم خيارات انا مستغرب انهم بيقتنعو بأشي وبيلبسوه  والله يعني الي راح يشتريهم

----------


## نسرين أحمد

شكراااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## دلع

يسلمو روان مزوقه كتير

----------


## معاذ القرعان

يسلمو روان  :Smile:

----------


## بنت الشام

:SnipeR (100):  :44ebcbb04a:  :SnipeR (68):  :SnipeR (68):  :SnipeR (36):

----------


## روان

شكرا على ردودكم  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## منيرة الظلام

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دمعة فرح

:Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------

